# Top five best games of 2013



## Tempproxy (Dec 20, 2013)

1. Last of us/ Batman origins.

2. GTA5

3. Bioshock infinite

4. Splinter cell blacklist

5. Metal gear rising


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2013)

The ones I enjoyed the most:

1. Metro: Last Light
2. Strike Suit Zero
3. Br?tal Legend
4. Skullgirls
5. Tomb Raider 2013

Not necesserily in that order.

Honorable mentions: Saints Row IV, Thunder Wolves, Race the Sun.

I still haven't played Shadow Warrior, which is a strong contender for a place on the top 5 list.

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]

I don't need a top 5, there's only room in my heart for my number one.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 20, 2013)

Have barely any new games from 2013 that ive played.

3, to be honest. So therefore they automaticly make it into my top 5.

Path of Exile / Etrian Oddysey: MG / RuneFactory 4


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 20, 2013)

Not enough material for 5.

But:



CUT WHAT YOU WILL!

REVENGEANCE!


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 20, 2013)

In all seriousness, I do have a list. But there's no way I can narrow it down to 5. So here they are. (In no specific order of preference)


*Spoiler*: __ 



1: Mass Effect. The Citadel DLC came out this year, and I heard it was the final DLC for ME3. Prior to this, I hadn't played any ME games. So I bought them all, along with all the DLC. Enjoyed the hell out of the series. Story was...okay. Really enjoyed the different worlds (even if the "dungeons" they had on those worlds were copy+pasted) Characters were great, I loved them so much. And that music. 

2: Metal Gear Rising. Have never touched MGS beyond playing the first one as a kid for an hour, getting frustrated because I couldn't sneak past a guy, and crying and breaking my controller. But the trailer for this game looked so badass that I couldn't pass it up. Thing is, I've not made it past the Mexico bit. I heard they were porting to PC, and basically said "fuck this, I want glorious 1080p 60fps", dropped the game, and have been waiting for that port ever since. 

3: Hearthstone. Thought it was gonna be some shit I'd never play when it was first announced. Then I got a beta invite, and it's more addicting than I ever thought it would be.

4: Bastion. I don't even care that this wasn't released in 2013. That's the year I first played it. This game is a masterpiece. From the storytelling, to the music, to the combat. It's all perfect.

5: Deadly Premonition. There is nothing enjoyable about the gameplay of this game. The story is absolute shit. The characters are okay at best. But I can't help but love everything about Deadly Premonition. This game has no right to be as enjoyable as it is.

6: Saints Row IV. The superpower combat is fun. Humor is hit and miss, but I love that the game doesn't take itself seriously. Really loved that they moved the gameplay away from GTA, third person shooting isn't something I enjoy unless I'm hurling fireballs.

7: Bioshock Infinite. I hated the combat in this game. But the story, characters, and environment made up for it. That singing group at the beginning were great as well.

8: Wonderful 101. Played this at a friend's house. That final battle is the single most hype battle I've ever played. 

9: Rogue Legacy. This game is just fun. I don't know how to describe it better than that. Though the armor and weapon upgrades do feel like cheating, despite how brutal the harder wings of the castle are.

10: Civilization 5. There's nothing quite like nuking Rome after one thousand years of them being dicks.

11: The Stanley Parable. The humor in this game is wonderful, and the narrator is charming.

12: Beyond: Two Souls. Because even Ellen Page and Willem Dafoe can't salvage David Cage's writing.




Got a bit lazy there at the end of the list.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising, SC2 Heart of the Swarm, Bioshock Infinite, GTA 5, Guacamelee.

Why? Because those are literally the only 5 games from 2013 that I played. I own quite a few more but my backlog is so huge that I can wait until 2013 stuff is cheap.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Metal Gear Rising, SC2 Heart of the Swarm, Bioshock Infinite, GTA 5, Guacamelee.
> 
> Why? Because those are literally the only 5 games from 2013 that I played. I own quite a few more but my backlog is so huge that I can wait until 2013 stuff is cheap.



I'm in a similar situation now.

These Steam sales are too good to pass up. Backlog tends to pile up very quickly now. 

Also, I hear Guacamelee is really good. Need to get that.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 20, 2013)

1. The Last Of Us
2. Bioshock: Infinite
3. Grand Theft Auto V
4. Gone Home
5. Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag

Pretty predictable list but those were just some fucking amazing games. There were a lot of fantastic games this year though and some that I haven't played yet.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Also, I hear Guacamelee is really good. Need to get that.



It's got some of the both most dynamic/versatile and hair-tearing platforming I've ever seen

Imagine having to combine 4 different directional mid-air special moves, 3 wall moves and dimension shifting which changes the platforms/walls you can use


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2013)

Last of Us

Bioshock Infinite

Metal Gear Rising

Ni No Kuni

A Link Between Worlds

runner up: GTA5


----------



## Weapon (Dec 20, 2013)

1. *Gone Home <33333333333*
2. The Last Of Us
3. Brothers: A Tale Of Two Sons (PC Release)
4. The Stanley Parable
5. Metal Gear Rising


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I only played three 2013 games, those being: The Last of Us, Tomb Raider, GTAV

I'd rate them:
1. TLOU
2. TR
3. GTAV


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2013)

The Last of Us
Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen
Saints Row IV
Pokemon Y
Ni No Kuni


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2013)

My personal list.

1. MG Rising

2. The Stanley Parable (Markiplier totally got me into that one)

3. DevPro (YGO, got totally more kick ass this year for me)

4. Slender the Arrival

5. Outlast


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2013)

1*-A Link Between Worlds*:What an amazing game from start to finish.
2-*Fire Emblem Awakening*: My favorite in the series so far. From the characters and the damn amazing content.
3-*Mario 3D world *: It is all about the gameplay.
4-*Pokemon X*: I went back to be a child again.
5-*Splinter Cell:Blacklist*: I like this game a lot. Even tho Sam is a jerk lol

I almost put The Last of Us there but in the end was a good game and not Game of the Year material for me. It was a let down in a couple of areas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't need a top 5, there's only room in my heart for my number one.




Go to the obd awards and see what game is sweeping


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2013)

1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Metal Gear Revengeance
4. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
5. Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> 1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle
> 2. Bioshock Infinite
> 3. Metal Gear Revengeance
> 4. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
> *5. Spec Ops: The Line*.



I have to give that a chance.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2013)

Dota 2, thats all you need niggg



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> 1. The Last Of Us
> 2. Bioshock: Infinite
> 3. Grand Theft Auto V
> 4. Gone Home
> ...


----------



## Folka (Dec 20, 2013)

- MG Rising
- Bioshock infinite
- The Last of Us
- Far Cry 3
- Tomb Raider (2013)


----------



## Reyes (Dec 20, 2013)

In no paticar Order:
Ratchet and Clank: into the Nexus
Dragon Dogma Dark Arisen 
Ni No Kuni 
Dragon Crown
Last of Us

To many games to list this year.


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that I'm the only one who put JJBA: ASB in this thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'm very disappointed that I'm the only one who put JJBA: ASB in this thread.



It's a fanservice game. It's a competent enough fighter but it's only GOTY for hardcore Jojo fans.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm in the camp that hasn't bought a lot of games this year unfortunately. I mean, I've purchased more this year in one year than I have in the other years in my life, setting a personal record (Like, 14 games I think) but it was mostly stuff I've been meaning to play for years and never got around to until recently. As a result.

1.) Last of Us
2.) Mighty Switch Force 2
3.) Sims 3 University
4.) Skullgirls

These 4 games are my top of 2013 by default.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree with most of the games on ylur list but, Bioshock Infinite was shit. The most boring and crappy gameplay ive experienced. Graphics is also crap just look at those ultra low res grass, walls, doors and windows. Just lol


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a fanservice game. It's a competent enough fighter but it's only GOTY for hardcore Jojo fans.



If only I could reverse the rep I gave you earlier.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'm very disappointed that I'm the only one who put JJBA: ASB in this thread.



Hasn't come out yet in NA


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Hasn't come out yet in NA



YOU SHUT UP WITH YOUR LOGICS. 

NOBODY SPECIFIED!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I agree with most of the games on ylur list but, Bioshock Infinite was shit. The most boring and crappy gameplay ive experienced. Graphics is also crap just look at those ultra low res grass, walls, doors and windows. Just lol


Graphics were fine.


> Below average gameplay. Beautiful world, except it's as shallow as Pepsi spilled on the floor. Good storyline and characters, but the ending is complete nonsense, and the fact Burial at Sea happened makes the ending simply stupid. To me, this was the biggest disappointment of 2013.


Is what I posted as a Steam review

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZV_ijKaPN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 20, 2013)

The Last Of Us
Tales Of Xillia


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't even have a top 5. 2013 has made me depressed game wise >.> 

There were a few good games but I miss the wide variety of the PS2 era where not only action games and FPS games were considered "AAA". 

Pretty much all the games I'm still playing came out before 2013. That's not to say there's nothing of value in 2013 just that mostly everything is becoming so dull and similar. 

Someone's gonna beat my ass for this but we need more JP stuff at the front again they're far more creative then we'll ever be in most areas anyways... Not all. I think they've gotten better though, they seemed to have learned some of the very few lessons we can teach them like less grinding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2013)

*01- Bioshock Infinite
02- The Last of Us
03- Pokemon X and Y
04- Grand Theft Auto V
05- Tomb Raider *
06- Metal Gear Rising Revengeance 
07- Rayman Legends
08- Dragon's Crown
09- Guacamelee
10- Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate


Not a bad year


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't even have a top 5. 2013 has made me depressed game wise >.>
> 
> There were a few good games but I miss the wide variety of the PS2 era where not only action games and FPS games were considered "AAA".
> 
> ...



I barely played anything, but I thought there were a lot of interesting games that came out this year.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I barely played anything, but I thought there were a lot of interesting games that came out this year.



I feel like a lot of games that are actually good, unique and creative didn't get the spotlight they deserve.  (Not that I hate any of the action titles, AC's and quite a few others are favorites of mine)

Look I love action games and what not but when all the big commercialized titles are action games it really starts to wear on me. Action isn't the main problem either but the problem IS how similar they seemt to play this year. I feel like I'm playing the same game sometimes with a different character and setting.

Like I said not saying the year was totally hopeless it was just disappointing and to me a disappointing gaming year is depressing.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 20, 2013)

Grand theft auto five and the new batman.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> If only I could reverse the rep I gave you earlier.



We all make mistakes


----------



## Sanji (Dec 20, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite and LoZ: Link Between Worlds are probably my favorite two games from this year.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 21, 2013)

MGR
The Last of Us
Bioshock Infinite
GTA V
NI NO KUNI


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

I changed my Top 5. After thinking about it some more.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto 5, Tomb Raider, Pokemon Y, Fire Emblem: Awakening, and Battlefield 4 in some order for me.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't played many games that have come out this year, not even Tomb Raider yet even though I have it on Steam.

I'm not gonna make make a list because I haven't played that many games but my favorite has been The Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds.

And I give honourable mentions to Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag and DuckTales Remastered.

I don't count Battlefield 4 for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2013)

The Last of Us
Bioshock Infinite
REVENGEANCE
Grand Theft Auto 5


This was a pretty mediocre year.


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2013)

not really


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 21, 2013)

I've enjoyed Ni No Kuni, Pok?mon Y, and Batman: Arkham Origins. I look forward to playing A Link Between Worlds and Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen, both of which I own, but I have yet to start them. So... I guess those are my top 5 games of 2013.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

fire emblem awakening 
pokemon x/y 
bioshock: infinite 
starcraft 2 HotS
Tales of Xillia


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 21, 2013)

Forgot about Ni no Kuni


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> fire emblem awakening
> pokemon x/y
> bioshock: infinite
> starcraft 2 HotS
> Tales of Xillia



Fire Emblem Awakening is soo good.. Almost got the first spot for me.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 21, 2013)

Forgot about GTAV, a lot of great games cam out this year IMO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> The Last of Us
> Bioshock Infinite
> REVENGEANCE
> Grand Theft Auto 5
> ...



I disagree, It was very solid. Some bad games here and there. Some letdown from over hyped games.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 21, 2013)

5- Bioshock infinite
4- GTA5
3- Thief
2- Planetary Annihilation
1- fuck the words here's the goddamn trailer

[youtube]sUfTNLIZlyo[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2013)

Cool stuff, havent played Last of Us and GTA V for obvious reasons(PC only gamer)

Bioshock Infinite was depressing and not only because of the ending(s)

Arkham Origins was Arkham City with new bosses

Didnt even bother with Metro and Tomb Rider

Path of Exile is way too elitist and conceited

Never cared about Assassins Creed franchise

ok this is not getting constructive at all

DotA 2 was released this year, I've been spending most of my free time with it and Hearthstone so yea, not that much to say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2013)

Shit, I just bought A Link Between Worlds, my list might change.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 22, 2013)

No particular order

Bioshock Infinite
Farcry 3 Blood Dragon
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix
Pokemon Y


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2013)

Is Farcry really that good?


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2013)

the DLC for it I heard was really fun


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising
Tomb Raider
BlazBlue: ChronoPhantasma (I got an import copy >.>)
Dead Space 3
Injustice: Gods Among Us


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2013)

Last of Us
Bioshock Infinite
Fire Emblem Awakening
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Tales of Xillia


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2013)

Top games in general.  Fuck numbers.


Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen
The Last of Us 
Dragon's Crown
The Wonderful 101
Ys: Memories of Celceta
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Tearaway


Honorable Mentions:

SMT:IV
Saints Row IV
Disgaea: D2
Etrian Odyssey IV
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Pokemon X/Y
Killzone Mercenary
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team


Great re-release/platform updates:

Machinarium
Ducktales 
Limbo
Fatal Frame II


Surprisingly good:

Deadpool


Need to play:

GTA V
Pikmin 3


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 24, 2013)

The Last of Us
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's cut
Papers Please
The Knife of Dunwall (Dishonored DLC)
The Brigmore Witches (Dishonored DLC)

That's pretty much all I purchased this year.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2013)

2013 was a god awful year for games. 
MGR was alright. 
Pikmin 3 came out in 2013 , right? 
SMTIV while extremely casualized and dumbed down was still pretty good.
That's about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2013)

lol at calling this a bad year, what the hell was last year then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't remember the last time a year had so many GOTY candidates.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah, unless you don't play a lot of games, I really don't get why this was a bad year for games


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> The Last of Us
> Bioshock Infinite
> REVENGEANCE
> Grand Theft Auto 5
> ...





The World said:


> not really



It really isn't


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2013)

All these people who are only aware of VGA award winning AAA games that came out this year.

You do know there were more than 10 games released this year, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

You know those titles are also all different genres. FPS, Sandbox, Third-Person Survival Horror, and HacknSlash. You also have Mario 3D Land which is a platformer.

Yup bad year...


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> lol at calling this a bad year, what the hell was last year then



_Dishonored_, _X-COM_, _Bordlerlands 2_, *Hotline: Miami*, *The Walking Dead*, *FarCry 3*, _Diablo III_, _Starcraft II_, _Uncharted 3_, *Journey*, and *Spec Ops: The Line*.

Last year was pretty damn good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

What Mael really wanted to say:-



> Fodder games and Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2013)

Revelations was good, but I don't think it's GOTY Material.

Neither a Machine for Pigs.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2013)

Diablo III? Uncharted 3?


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> What Mael really wanted to say:-







Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Diablo III? Uncharted 3?



Okay you're right about Uncharted...but leave mah Diablo alone.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2013)

Diablo III was a MASSIVE disappointment for me.  

It's an alright game, but not a great one, and certainly not a great Diablo game.


Borderlands is still too much of a Skinner's Box fuckfest for me to care much about it after I've played it for a few minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

Mael loves that Diablo


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> All these people who are only aware of VGA award winning AAA games that came out this year.
> 
> You do know there were more than 10 games released this year, right?



Seems like most people only play those heavily marketed games that everyone talks about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Revelations was good, but I don't think it's GOTY Material.
> 
> Neither a Machine for Pigs.



I kind it agree.. GOTY material when it came out for the 3DS. Still the best version imo


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Diablo III was a MASSIVE disappointment for me.
> 
> It's an alright game, but not a great one, and certainly not a great Diablo game.
> 
> ...





Zidane said:


> Mael loves that Diablo



I guess I was so much a fan of Diablo II that I was willing to overlook anything glaring about Diablo III.

But I digress...All-Star Battle is coming to the US in 2014 so there's Best Game of 2014's top spot right there.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

I want CC2 to put Jojo on PS4 

Maybe they can do that with the sequel


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I want CC2 to put Jojo on PS4
> 
> Maybe they can do that with the sequel



With Stardust Crusaders coming out in animu in 2014, they should make it so.

This is the Decade of JoJo.  All other animes and games need to bow down and know their roles in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> *I guess I was so much a fan of Diablo II* that I was willing to overlook anything glaring about Diablo III.



That's funny, that's exactly why I didn't overlook anything. Reaper of Souls is looking to unfuck most of the stuff Diablo 3 did, that new team seems much more focused into making a proper Diablo game.


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's funny, that's exactly why I didn't overlook anything. Reaper of Souls is looking to unfuck most of the stuff Diablo 3 did, that new team seems much more focused into making a proper Diablo game.



I knew for a fact that Diablo III wasn't going to be as alpha as Diablo II.  That'd be like someone saying Doom 3 was going to be a fuckton better than Doom II.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

I made 10 times more money from the AH than I spent on D3. Its hilarious actually, they are going to make it a "better" game by removing its best feature. Still undecided on the Reaper of Souls purchase.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 24, 2013)

I've actually played Diablo 3 on PS3 and I have to say, its ironic that the console port is better than the PC version.

Anyway, no particular order:

The Last of Us
Rayman Legends
Saints Row 4
Bioshock Infinite
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 24, 2013)

Diablo 3 is pretty damn entertaining right now. RoS will make it even better.

Blizzard games tend to be shitty at launch, but gradually become great after a year or two.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

Yup, some people forget how Diablo 2 became this immortal beast AFTER its expansion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> I made 10 times more money from the AH than I spent on D3. Its hilarious actually, they are going to make it a "better" game by removing its best feature. Still undecided on the Reaper of Souls purchase.



It's the best feature to you because you made a shit load of money off of it. Profit does not a game mechanic make, it broke the game in mores ways than one.

But yeah, as it is now, the game is much better but it doesn't erase the fact that it took so fucking long to get there. Every Blizzard game usually changes completely over time but even the original version were playable and enjoyable in some way.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

It broke it because it lowered the chances of getting good loot, thats all. It was still perfectly possible to make a competitive character without actually finding great gear, or playing self found with the super strong crafting options they implemented in the end. 

Blaming the AH for the sad state of the game is wrong and Blizzard are cowards for listening to the whiners.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Rios said:


> It broke it because it lowered the chances of getting good loot, thats all.* It was still perfectly possible to make a competitive character without actually finding great gear*, or playing self found with the super strong crafting options they implemented in the end.



You think that means anything whatsoever? We're dealing with the Blizzard fanbase here, you give them an easy alternative and that's the ONLY choice they're going to take regardless of whatever other option is available. 

It's completely valid to complain about the AH because the community can't handle it and it broke the game when you played with other people. 90% of my friends spent both gold and real fucking money on bullshit items. The system was broken for a popular video game, you can't ask moderation from these people.

Just turn to another "get rich quick" scheme, dude. There's hundreds out there on the internet.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

Dont know what you are trying to say here. I wasnt even playing to earn money, I chose to sell my stuff because I want to play on the new ladder. Otherwise I was constantly top 10 Witch Doctor in Europe without spending RL money or even flipping, only did this near the end and its hilariously easy. 

First hand experience here, close to 1000 hours played, its easy to succeed, even easier to just beat the game on Normal and call it a day. 

Not trying to defend Blizzard here but demonizing the AH diverts attention from the other very real problems like lack of inspiring items, which completely change your character, or a competent class balance. These are way more important than the thousands complaints of "pay to win" .


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Krory used to be all over that shit.



Lol. Fuck you, you fucking fuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

krory said:


> Lol. Fuck you, you fucking fuck.



Just handling the truth, you lazy friend. Get on that shit, we're just sponges of inanity and console war bullshit around here.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just handling the truth, you lazy friend. Get on that shit, we're just sponges of inanity and console war bullshit around here.



So you mean no different for the past seven years?

If there's a section that deserves any less of attention than what little it's getting now as this piece of shit, I certainly haven't seen it.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Then you haven't traveled to many other game forums, Krobro.

... which I kinda envy now that I think about it.


----------

